# Working In SA??



## edwrai (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi I'm moving to South Africa lane: in the next few weeks, to work for a company called <snip> if anyone is interest this is the website <snip.

Anyway :focus: I haven't ever left europe although i have tavelled in the past, what should I expect as a new comer to South Africa?. I'm 23 and I be working in central Cape Town and traveling from Capes Bay everyday and i'm abit worried about public transport and my safety! I am a web designer and I am currently working in good old Manchester , will Cape Town be a culture shock for me? I have heard South Africa is quite european and the people are very friendly. Although it is legal to have flame throwers on your car!! It really seems to be a county of contrast and I really haven't got a clue what to expect. :confused2: . Any Feedback would be great. 

Edd


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

edwrai said:


> Hi I'm moving to South Africa lane: in the next few weeks, to work for a company called <snip> if anyone is interest this is the website <snip.
> 
> Anyway :focus: I haven't ever left europe although i have tavelled in the past, what should I expect as a new comer to South Africa?. I'm 23 and I be working in central Cape Town and traveling from Capes Bay everyday and i'm abit worried about public transport and my safety! I am a web designer and I am currently working in good old Manchester , will Cape Town be a culture shock for me? I have heard South Africa is quite european and the people are very friendly. Although it is legal to have flame throwers on your car!! It really seems to be a county of contrast and I really haven't got a clue what to expect. :confused2: . Any Feedback would be great.
> 
> Edd


Edd,
Cape Town is very CLIQUIE. It's hard to meet people outside of work unless you're involved in some kinda sport. I just spent a month trying to find work in Cape Town. But my age and SKIN COLOR was a major NO-NO.
What struck me (after living in the U.S for 17years) is how much time people spend outdoors. Be sure to buy a lot of sunblock.

The (white) woman I met all walked around barefoot (like I stopped doing when I turned 12) and got offended if you said anything bad about Cape Town, the ANC or South Africa.

You probably will meet people at work. But maybe go join a Karate club (at the Health Clubs no-one talks to you,..so don't bother) or a running club. EVERYTHING revolves around SPORT (like Rugby and Cricket or Soccer right now).
Just walking up to someone on the beach don't cut it as they'll think you're a weirdo.
Don't know what kinda gals you'll meet in the bars.

Good luck though. It's still a pretty place Cape Town,...but I just found that I'd been gone from there too long and the people seemed weird and kinda narrow minded and backward. I'm sorry to say this because it came as a rude awakening for me, seeing that I was looking forward to moving back to S.A from the U.S.
The "Affirmative Action" really got to me this time around. Also the standard of living seemed to have gone down radically since I remember.
For TWO weeks there were strikes and my Mom and sister were panicking because no-one came to collect the Garbage in the containers in the street. Also I had to get my passport renewed and went to the immigration place. The people were polite, but EVERYTHING EVERYWHERE in SOUTH ARICA is done SUPER SLOW and I couldn't handle the inefficiency and "come Back Tomorrow" mentality.

It may be a good experience for you,..heck you may love it and stay. Just make sure you change to march to the AFRICAN drumbeat and not to the beat you got used to in Europe where trains and busses come on time.

Good Luck


----------

